# 2016 American Standard Strat - $1000 - Ottawa (Gatineau)



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Too good to be true?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Great price but not that far out of the ballpark. I saw an American Standard listed locally sit at $1,150 for several weeks. The temptation was driving me crazy.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There was a sunburst one a few weeks ago sat at $1200 for a long time then at $1000 for a day or two then gone. I'm not sure any sell at the $1600 that some ask for.
The Lace are an upgrade or downgrade depending on if you're selling or buying.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

no mention of a case, so, that may be bringing the price down.
still an interesting opportunity if local.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

Listing already gone. Not sure if sold or down for another reason?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The same guy had a Danelectro NOS 59 for $350 a few hours earlier. I sent him a question (to which he promptly replied) but it was sold before I could move on it.


----------

